# Chevy Volt module pinout and temperature sensor values



## SuperfastMatt (Sep 19, 2011)

Apologies if I missed this in my search, but does anyone have any info on the internal temperature sensors in the Chevy Volt modules?

The 12s modules have connectors with 17 wires, 13 of which seem to be going to each side of each cell, and 4 of which I'm assuming are for internal temperature sensors.

If I had to guess, I would guess that there are two temp sensors which are simple resistance sensors with some resistance-vs-temperature value between two of the wires? Has anyone tested this and have data they would share?

Figured I'd ask before I setup a bench test to verify and get the data myself.


----------



## raimisone (Mar 31, 2017)

this connector?


----------



## SuperfastMatt (Sep 19, 2011)

That's the one! Do you know if there is a chart or graph giving resistance vs temperature values for the sensor?


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

I think somewhere in the volt battery discussion there were resistance / temp graphs or at least data


----------



## raimisone (Mar 31, 2017)

In manual are few tables and not clear which is for battery


----------



## SuperfastMatt (Sep 19, 2011)

raimisone said:


> In manual are few tables and not clear which is for battery


I'm getting 13.7K at 60F which doesn't seem to line up with any of those listed, though my pinout is slightly different from any of the ones shown in the 2012 manual. I have a 2015 battery, so maybe they changed the sensor. Next week I will run some warm water through it with a pump and my Fluke temp sensor to get a few points. I will report back with my data.


----------



## SuperfastMatt (Sep 19, 2011)

For anyone interested:

I ran water through my batteries (2015 Volt, 12s module) at different temperatures and measured the resistance of the two sensors (one in each module). Resistance values are in thousands of ohms:

Temp °F__R1 kΩ__R2 kΩ
35_______27.1___30.9_
50_______18.5___18.9_
70_______12.5___12.4_
100______6.4____6____
115______4.6____4.2__
130______3.3____2.9__


----------



## raimisone (Mar 31, 2017)

seems like ambient air temp sensor from the table


----------



## allforJesus2 (Feb 14, 2021)

SuperfastMatt said:


> For anyone interested:
> 
> I ran water through my batteries (2015 Volt, 12s module) at different temperatures and measured the resistance of the two sensors (one in each module). Resistance values are in thousands of ohms:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. What pins did you measure between?


----------



## JMLee (Jan 26, 2021)

I have a 2013 Volt that has a faulty sensor and I was told it has less sensors than 2011-12's having 9. I wouldn't be surprised if the 2014-15's are different again as they have a bit more capacity


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

allforJesus2 said:


> Thanks for sharing. What pins did you measure between?


Take a look at the pinout diagram further up the thread. Measurement would be between the "Temperature signal" pins and the "Low reference" pins.


----------

